# AIB unauthorised overdraft



## Java Man (2 Sep 2011)

Hi All,

I wonder can someone clarify a point for me regarding unauthorised overdarfts / implied limits and unpaying debits?

This week my account with AIB went €400 overdrawn (I have no overdraft - another story) due to a large direct debit which I was unable to budget for. I was expecting the debit to be returned unpaid and I was going to make alternative arrangements with my creditor.

AIB however paid this debit and now I have an unauthorised overdarft. The consequence now is that many smaller direct debits which I could have paid are now being returned by the bank (at €10 a go), causing me problems all over the place.

Also, yesterday an important debit for €60 was presented and I lodged €60 to meet this payment. The Bank still returned it unpaid. I thought if I maintained the debt level at the €400 I would be ok.

Can they do this and do I have any options?

Thanks


----------



## somme (4 Sep 2011)

AIB are acting in a very peculiar manner lately, they seem to change the rules every few  days.

A few weks ago, I was led to believe that cheques and direct debits had to be covered by 4 pm on the day, otherwise they would be returned.  Then they started to bounce them on me and when I asked what the situation was, I was then told, that they had to be covered by 2 pm.  I then ask for a temporary increase in my overdraft for 4 days in order to sort my account out and they agreed to it, but that day they returned cheques and direct debits, so this week I was being carefull to keep everything within limits and I made a big lodgement so as to cover 3 cheques that were due in on the day.  When I checked my account online that evening, the cheques had come in and were covered and I still had about 400 left within my limit.

The following evening I just checked my account and everything was grand, but the next morning when I checked the account the 3 cheques that had been cleared 2 days previously had been returned.  When I went into my branch to see what was going on, I started to get a story about funds have to be in by lunchtime.  I told them I had recorded the time of lodgement that day as 11.10 am, to which I was told that the person that returns the cheques, did not see the lodgement that I made to cover them.


----------



## keithrf900 (4 Sep 2011)

Java man: everytime this happens it 5.15 a go.


----------



## Java Man (5 Sep 2011)

Thanks for the replies. What bothers me the most is the inconsistency of it. I never know what might be paid or not and it is very hard to manage things. Anyway I'll continue to keep an eye on it.

P.S. keithfr900     01/09/11FEE-UNPAID D/DEBIT10.00


----------



## keithrf900 (5 Sep 2011)

i better watch that, thanks


----------

